# Coolest trail cam pics of animals or animal behaviors



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Got inspired by the whole trespassing pics theme. Wanted to see some of the coolest animal pics people have got on camera. It could be funny, odd or anything interesting. I will be uploading mine as soon as I find my sd card of a blackbear doing pull ups on my feeder cable. Until then post some of your cool photos. Also have one of a coyote pouncing on a turkey.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Pulled this one off my TC this summer...









It is just weird on so many levels.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Posted this a few times, but still think it is incredibly cool.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

I have posted this before but it is truly the coolest pic I have ever caught on film......Bobcat catching a turkey in flight!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> Pulled this one off my TC this summer...
> 
> View attachment 1239509
> 
> ...


Can't stop laughing lol


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

KSwhitetails said:


> I have posted this before but it is truly the coolest pic I have ever caught on film......Bobcat catching a turkey in flight!
> View attachment 1239524


That is really cool!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got a picture of a coyote taking a dump a few weeks ago. I'll spare everyone that pic, though.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Neither of these are that unusual, but enough out of the ordinary to share...

I call this guy Jordan because his tongue is ALWAYS hanging way out of his mouth









And this nanny has a mean right hook...


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

cunninghamww said:


> Pulled this one off my TC this summer...
> 
> View attachment 1239509
> 
> ...


Hard horned buck in the summer? Where was that taken?


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

cunninghamww said:


> Pulled this one off my TC this summer...
> 
> View attachment 1239509
> 
> ...


Waiting on the "only in Alabama "comment.


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

Hard to tell if he's helping his buddy raid the feeder or pulling him off.


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

G20 said:


> Waiting on the "only in Alabama "comment.


I've seen hard horned bucks in Alabama during spring turkey season but never in the summer. Here in Florida we have them year round.


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Two ***** hinder humpin in front of my Cuddeback. Thanks Ryan


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol! Funny pics!


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

peakaboo bear


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Edge 1 said:


> Hard horned buck in the summer? Where was that taken?


Yeah thanks for calling me on that. It was late summer...If I remember correctly it was early september. Which in Bama is still hotter than 99% of the country. They usually don't shed their velvet until late september here but this guy was early.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Subscribed. This should get good

Sent from my electronic hunting buddy


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

Can I have some privacy please....


----------



## dingle dave (Dec 23, 2009)

Love these threads.....Great pics guys!


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Not trail cam pics but...................................


High jump











Ready to rumble










Touch a raindrop











You talking to me











Pine.........its whats for dinner












Best Friends












Mom's Gonna be Pissed











Left hook











AT Mutant deer


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

yote


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

2 of my favorites.
View attachment 1239687
View attachment 1239688


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Largest 5pt I've ever seen.

View attachment 1239692


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

cunninghamww said:


> Yeah thanks for calling me on that. It was late summer...If I remember correctly it was early september. Which in Bama is still hotter than 99% of the country. They usually don't shed their velvet until late september here but this guy was early.


Cool. I think that's pretty normal most places by mid-Sept.


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweet photos, man. Keep em coming, guys, 
Great thread


----------



## TN BOWHUNTER (Jun 22, 2009)

KSwhitetails said:


> I have posted this before but it is truly the coolest pic I have ever caught on film......Bobcat catching a turkey in flight!
> View attachment 1239524


thats cool


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> Pulled this one off my TC this summer...
> 
> View attachment 1239509
> 
> ...


This doe must be really a cougar..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thats a HUGE Bear!


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Well mine involves no animal "in the picture" but i love how the blood off my arrow is reflecting good from the flash. :wink:


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what the doe was doing, but whatever it was the 9pt didn't care much for it obviously.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

:moviecorn:moviecornSubscribed.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome pics


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Very cool pictures guys!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Great thread and awesome pics


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

GREAT THREAD... this should be sticky!


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

glad everyone likes the thread idea!!! lets keep the photos comin!!!!!!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

He walked up and stuck his tongue out at me because I can't get him :angry:


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## CrunchTime (Mar 22, 2009)

Black yote


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Cool pics! Keep em comin!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

schruthg said:


> View attachment 1239851


There are 10,000 treads on AT that start something like "I made a perfect shot can't find my deer help" and this is a picture of 9,995 of the "perfect shots"! LMAO


----------



## TXBoHntr (Mar 2, 2007)

*Night Time at The Deer Lease*

***** & Pigs


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

shootnrelease said:


> There are 10,000 treads on AT that start something like "I made a perfect shot can't find my deer help" and this is a picture of 9,995 of the "perfect shots"! LMAO


Haha, needless to say I was not impressed with whoever made this shot, but who knows what might have happened.


----------



## team virginia (Nov 10, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, here is the first video on this thread, this is from my own trail camera, not just from youttube!


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

I have posted them before, but these are some of my favorites that my cameras have taken.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

View attachment 1239896
for the birds


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Took this one nov. 24th this year. Still in velvet...........................


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Nursing 4.....


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Up close and personal...........


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

OHIOBUCK said:


> Took this one nov. 24th this year. Still in velvet...........................


I wonder if that might possibly be a doe with horns. Anyway awesome pics


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Ohiobucks pic of doe nursing 4 is one of the coolest pics I've seen. Great thread!!!!


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

"Tall Boy" trying to scratch his back.









Pervs...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

pics...


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

You and 10 other people should go crow hunting, is there like 1,000 there? And that is a huge buck.


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are red winged black birds it seems.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh I did t notice that but still that is a lot of birds.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

RoxieTrees said:


> Those are red winged black birds it seems.


Yep. They seem to show up every year around this time.


----------



## ejay (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome thread. Some good pics in here. Damn that last buck was a beast.


----------



## Peanutbuttah (Oct 16, 2011)

Great thread, good for a chuckle.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool pics.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is some mine from earlier this year.


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

From August


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

* 









* 









* 









* 









* 









*


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

50bowhunter said:


> peakaboo bear


Squirrel


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

RoxieTrees said:


> Those are red winged black birds it seems.


I think grackles.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

OHIOBUCK said:


> Up close and personal...........


You have quite the talent. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Some of my favorites


----------



## CUPPEDFowl (Sep 9, 2011)

ullr88 said:


> From August
> View attachment 1239981


Definitely hungover.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish we could get this one sticky'd so we could keep it going. This is a year round thread anytime you check your camera and something happens interesting post it. I cant wait to head to my stand this weekend and check out what ive got to offer.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well, here is the first video on this thread, this is from my own trail camera, not just from youttube!



Massachusetts deer???? (Same sex marriage state)


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

ghost deer


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

cool pictures guys!! Keep em coming!! Whats the deal with the tracking collar on that one buck??


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

shootnrelease said:


> There are 10,000 treads on AT that start something like "I made a perfect shot can't find my deer help" and this is a picture of 9,995 of the "perfect shots"! LMAO


But its not the shooters fault, it was the broadheads fault.....most likely a Rage.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

bowtechman88 said:


> I wonder if that might possibly be a doe with horns. Anyway awesome pics


There is a rare genetic disorder where bucks will fail to develop testicles (they however still possess Mr. Winky). Due to the lack of testicles the buck will not experience the rise in testosterone in late summer that would lead him to rub and shed his velvet. My step dad shot one gun season in northern Wisconsin a couple years ago and I know a farmer who shot one in early November this year.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

DCStudent said:


> There is a rare genetic disorder where bucks will fail to develop testicles (they however still possess Mr. Winky). Due to the lack of testicles the buck will not experience the rise in testosterone


Ah yes... I believe this is called politicianitis.... :wink:


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Grizz1219 said:


> Ah yes... I believe this is called politicianitis.... :wink:


LOL. Ahh, yes they do lack testicles...however we know they still have peckers since they enjoy taking pictures and texting them to young women.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

schruthg said:


> View attachment 1239851


ouch


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

manowar669 said:


> Squirrel


A squirrel 12:56 AM? When I get the time i can post the whole series of pics when he tore my camera off the tree and rolled it across the ground.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I got a few cool ones!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

The collar was a survey the PGC did a few years back to track bucks.

* 









* 









*


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

This should be a sticky.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

BP1992 said:


> This should be a sticky.


Agreed!!


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

50bowhunter said:


> A squirrel 12:56 AM? When I get the time i can post the whole series of pics when he tore my camera off the tree and rolled it across the ground.


Here ya go.


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

There were about 50 pics from that series but most were just a blur or all black.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

50bowhunter said:


> There were about 50 pics from that series but most were just a blur or all black.


how far was your camera away from the tree?


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

bowtechman88 said:


> how far was your camera away from the tree?


about 20 yards.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

....


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

50bowhunter said:


> A squirrel 12:56 AM? When I get the time i can post the whole series of pics when he tore my camera off the tree and rolled it across the ground.


I was just foolin with you. The pic looks like a Nut's view of a squirrel.


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

manowar669 said:


> I was just foolin with you. The pic looks like a Nut's view of a squirrel.


I figured as much, a PA guy has to know a bear when he see one.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

...


----------



## Mad Ark (Aug 11, 2011)

air


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing your pictures guys and gals


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

schruthg said:


> Haha, needless to say I was not impressed with whoever made this shot, but who knows what might have happened.


I never rush to judgement on shots, deer move while the arrow is in flight, sometimes they move a LOT. Never thought much of it till I started video taping hunts, after 30 plus shots on video I realize just how much they do move. 

Could have been a quartering away shot and the deer ducked and turned


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

more


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## aclarkarchery (Oct 31, 2011)

caught this this summer


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## aclarkarchery (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

I get does checking out the cameras all the time.
Here are a few up close and personal videos.






*And another one from Photobucket.*

*[video]http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/Cool%20stuff%20at%20Foxys/?action=view&current=Curiousdoe.mp4[/video]*


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

[video]http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/Cool%20stuff%20at%20Foxys/?action=view&current=6-29-2011Crane2.mp4[/video]


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

2robinhood said:


>


That looks pretty real.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

NY911 said:


> ....


No you didn't!!! Is that water or yellow rain getting poured on the fawn? Thats great!!!!


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I never rush to judgement on shots, deer move while the arrow is in flight, sometimes they move a LOT. Never thought much of it till I started video taping hunts, after 30 plus shots on video I realize just how much they do move.
> 
> Could have been a quartering away shot and the deer ducked and turned


"but who knows what might have happened."

That's me giving the benefit of the doubt, I just no of a hunter in the area that isn't all too bright. That, and we saw a doe there last week with an arrow sticking out of her face...


----------



## DangerousCurves (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Jus a few pics until i make it hope to get some more!!! This thread needs Sticky'd!!! Keep em comin guys


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

50bowhunter said:


> There were about 50 pics from that series but most were just a blur or all black.


Could it be the camera taking pictures as you opened the case?


----------



## Hoytjay (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's one...


----------



## jsnole (Dec 19, 2011)

Hoytjay said:


> Here's one...


Great picture!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Big Bear and Hawk*


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Yamahog12 said:


> Could it be the camera taking pictures as you opened the case?


Did you look at the pics I posted? Those pics where when the bear was probably standing on my camera or had it in his mouth. My camera was covered in dried bear drool, had teeth marks everywhere, and he broke out the plactic lense that covers the infared bulbs. He also broke the plastic buckle off the strap when he ripped it off the tree.


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

This fawn is about 1 day old. Got pics of mom the day before she had it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Peek-a-boo!!

I also want to add.. that buck shed his velvet about 20 days before all the other deer!! ive never seen a buck loose velvet that early, sept 1st


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

A walk with Ma


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

4 ***** in one picture... my stand is about 15 feet from this camera, and I have actually been in the stand, at 5:30, and about 4 ***** started fighting! it scared the living hell outta me! and then since I had kind of night vision I guess, all 4 of them walked right next to my stand and I could see them!!










pretty good camo for october 7th!!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

If you look closely you can see a raccoon in the coyote's mouth. Snatched him right off the corn pile!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

50bowhunter said:


> Did you look at the pics I posted?


Apparently not.


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

pretty cool pic I caught on cam this yr


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

tzoulek what you been feeding they got a heck of hole dug up there!!!!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

I use the mineral salt that they sell for 8 bucks for a 50 pound bag down at the farm store for cattle. Don't see the need to spend that for a five or ten pound bag when the ingredients are pretty close to what is in the mineral salts marketed for deer hunters.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

*Bear dining in backyard*

I posted this before also. He decided to make himself comfortable while dining. I think he is a male. LOL


----------



## squirrelkilla23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*pics*

last pic the deer has a tag in its ear


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought this one was pretty fun!


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

This should be a sticky and I know its been said.


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

got this pic a few years ago....she has a piece of metal stuck on her muzzle...i know it eventually came off probally from losing weight...cos i got her on trail cam again 2 weeks later..and there was just a blood spot where it was stuck...


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I need to tree rat hunt. I have enjoyed watching the two fox squirels though. They will die in a couple of weeks....hahaha


----------



## 2dwudz (Mar 8, 2009)

CamoMafia said:


> got this pic a few years ago....she has a piece of metal stuck on her muzzle...i know it eventually came off probally from losing weight...cos i got her on trail cam again 2 weeks later..and there was just a blood spot where it was stuck...


Looks like a trap to me.


----------



## 2dwudz (Mar 8, 2009)

Had this peacock roaming the woods for awhile a few springs back. He sure made the turkeys gobble.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

HNTRDAN said:


> If you look closely you can see a raccoon in the coyote's mouth. Snatched him right off the corn pile!
> 
> View attachment 1241046


Dang,I figured a **** would be tough for 1 yote.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*Boo!!!!!*










I get a kick out of these when I see them thru out the year.


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

white turkey


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Old Fields said:


> ttt


A few more...


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

these i have from mine


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bow_hunter96 (Jun 21, 2011)

awesome thread!!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

And a few more.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Rodney we need a sticky on this thread!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

V-TRAIN said:


> white turkey
> View attachment 1241434
> View attachment 1241435


Can't beleive the beard is black. Very cool!!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Here are a few of mine.

This doe was letting me know how she felt about getting her picture taken.









Strutters just before Thanksgiving

















This fawn always seemed to be in a hurry when it went past the cam. Pics were taken about 2 weeks apart. You can see how much it grew in that amount of time.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

A few more.

Just checking that thing out.









Squirrel...up close and personnal.

















Escapee...this guy escaped from a farm about 6 miles away. Talk about a surprise when I went through the pics!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

CaptPete said:


> A few more.
> 
> Just checking that thing out.
> 
> ...


The doe pic is good. Its like they know!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

here's a few of mine>


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ttt! we need a sticky!!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

couple more


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the 5th pic of bears getting it on. He is getting off and she just saw the camera trying to cover her face. I will have to dig thru my pics and try and find some neat ones to share. Cool pics guys


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

* 









* 









* 









*


----------



## stringpopper (Feb 10, 2006)

longbeard02 said:


> View attachment 1240994
> View attachment 1240995


If you look close there is a tree rat the Hawk is trying to get. Dont know if you saw that or not.


----------



## SOILhunter2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> The doe pic is good. Its like they know!


i dont know how but they do


----------



## jbadams66 (May 25, 2004)

This fawn kept her spots for over a year, dont know what was wrong with her.









This racoon had an audiance when he fell into a hole filled with water.









Have several years worth of pictures of this buck but he has a bum leg that got the better of him. Quite the face plant.









Just some cool ones


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sad ****









Oh sh!! Deer









Sharing a meal









Cool pic of bark looks like a face









Think the dog was posing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## archelk4me (Oct 7, 2011)

View attachment wtfcamera.pdf


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

had a mouse that just had to get it's picture taken.








A couple of my favorite buck pics from this year


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Keep em coming guys!! Tryin to get a sticky!!!!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Put out a bunch of a attactant this weekend hope to have some more good ones in 2 weeks


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

*little buck*


----------



## titlewave (Nov 29, 2008)

*here are a few from early season velvet*

here are a few from early season velvet:


----------



## naterIN (Oct 17, 2011)

Owl...I believe. One of the smaller Indiana ones, probably a screech or short-eared.

And just for fun in the same spot:


----------



## summitup (Sep 18, 2010)

Gray Wolf said:


> View attachment 1244697


Cool Pic!


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> View attachment 1244697


Its like he's saying " Oh thats where I left that one "


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wolf chasing a deer on cam....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Jumping fences...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Getting a little help through a tough winter. After a while they didn't even mind when I put the camera in the feeder...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Beaver shots...


----------



## Whackdaddy (Feb 23, 2009)

Impatient little sucker.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Woodies...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Franklin ground squirrel action...


----------



## Whackdaddy (Feb 23, 2009)

I predict Wildgame Innovations will come out with Enraged Velvet or Velvet Crumbalaya after seeing this pic. I chew my fingernails.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

great pictures guys!!! Love the feeder cam and the wolf!! keep em coming. We're doing pretty good over 10,000 views.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Grouse doing their thing....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Black lab misbehaving on a white sectional. Home surveillance trail cam....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Scrape cams...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Young bucks trying to figure out who's the boss...


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is the same buck I saw Nov 12, but he had both antler then. I have not seen the buck who did this to him, still waiting.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wolves and deer sharing the same salt block, usually ends up bad for the deer, but they will hit the block just hours after a wolf takes a leak on it...


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow how is that lighting rigged up? It doesn't spook them off?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ned250 said:


> Wow how is that lighting rigged up? It doesn't spook them off?


It's a slave flash, not a light. Homebrew made with a big Vivitar flash for a 35mm cam. It senses the flash from the trail camera and goes off at the same time. It really lights things up. I've found bucks will tolerate just about anything a trail cam does, when they're working a scrape.


----------



## archelk4me (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Some more...


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## tciowa (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## tciowa (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## tciowa (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

P&y only said:


>


Do you need a hunting buddy?


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> It's a slave flash, not a light. Homebrew made with a big Vivitar flash for a 35mm cam. It senses the flash from the trail camera and goes off at the same time. It really lights things up. I've found bucks will tolerate just about anything a trail cam does, when they're working a scrape.


Great pics bro, thank you for posting so many nice ones. My 4yr old son loves looking through this thread.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Click on the pic for the video.


----------



## hoytdeerjammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Mad Ark said:


> View attachment 1240526
> air


that almost looks like a menalistic deer in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*My Fav*

Fav trail cam pic that would scare me knowing its in my woods.....


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy crap, that is a beast!!


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

big foot is reaL!!!!!!!!!!!


Darien Outdoors said:


> Fav trail cam pic that would scare me knowing its in my woods.....


----------



## Flintdiver (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are two , one is "Bow to the Trophy Rock " , the other is "Standoff" .


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

3 on 3!! Thats a cool pic!


----------



## Hoytjay (Oct 21, 2009)

Couple nice birds! Great Thread!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Darien Outdoors said:


> Fav trail cam pic that would scare me knowing its in my woods.....


She probably lives in that corn.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I think this doe had bee chasing parked cars!!


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

re soem old ones. Way back to 2000. These were taken with a Photohunter 35mm

* 









*


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

*Bobcat Kittens*


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty much sums up my year on that farm...


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

katcop said:


> View attachment 1246217


Very cool!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey woody!! I feel you pain there!! Put out numerous bags of corn and feeders and every time i put them on this one stand the cows would be layin in it all day long. Kicked my bucket feeder to the bottom of the mountain licking the corn dust off of it!!! Keep em coming fellaz. Ill have some new ones hopefully. Who knows though there hasnt been a whole lot moving here in WV.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I have so many trail cam pics it is hard to pic the best but here is one that I will probably never see again. If you look closely, you can see the arrow exiting the bear's chest right above the white spot.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay here is one more that I got the other day that I thought was pretty cool. Not sure why, I just like it.


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

A few late season bird pictures


----------



## YardBird78 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

In the upper right hand corner you can see my sister sitting on the hillside right before she shot this one.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

good pictures guys!! love the picture of the Hawk with the squirrel!! keep em coming


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

RBBH said:


> In the upper right hand corner you can see my sister sitting on the hillside right before she shot this one.
> 
> View attachment 1246503


Thats awesome!!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love this thread!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here are a few of mine...

View attachment 1246665


View attachment 1246669


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Darien Outdoors said:


> Fav trail cam pic that would scare me knowing its in my woods.....


Looks like Thorgrim never got another gig after "Conan the Barbarian", and it's been a downhill ride


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

...


----------



## YardBird78 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## YardBird78 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Darien Outdoors said:


> Fav trail cam pic that would scare me knowing its in my woods.....


Domesticated sasquatch!!! Finally a pic that we can see his identity.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

snoman4 said:


> Here are a few of mine...
> 
> View attachment 1246665


That piebald is awesome!! Never seen one that dark.


----------



## Blackness (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this pic of the fox, not sure if its the snow or if its because I missed him last time I seen him.








this was the only daylight pic I got after gun opener.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey blackness is that your stand overlooking the field???


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like she is surprised when the flash goes off!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

"Wheres the Corn!!!"


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

*Here are a couple of mine from the past few years.*


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Another one....


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's one I got this year. It's a coyote sneaking up on a turkey that's in the plot.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Buck that looks tired 








Deer in the headlight








Fox sees the light?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pingpring (Dec 2, 2010)

Just make yourself comfortable big fella!


----------



## Blackness (Dec 30, 2008)

Old Fields said:


> Hey blackness is that your stand overlooking the field???


Nope, thats the neighbors stand. They only gun hunt but them A-holes shoot onto this property all the time. My stand is on the right in the huge oak about 25yds from the camera. This camera is placed right on the edge of a 200acre swamp


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Got this Wednesday morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Flintdiver (Oct 7, 2010)

This buck is on " Point" literally ! Looks like a shorthair getting ready for the flush !


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## medimp (Feb 14, 2011)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Dont stop the pics from coming fellaz. Im sure we will get some good pictures in the off season as well. It will be good to see whats stirring in your alls neck of the woods


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

CaptPete said:


> A few more.
> 
> Just checking that thing out.
> 
> ...





What happened to the escapee?


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

* 









* 









*


----------



## blind squirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

wow. that collar looks kind of tight on that doe's neck.


----------



## aerochris (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. Tight collar. how do they end up with collars anyway??


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

aerochris said:


> Yes. Tight collar. how do they end up with collars anyway??


DNR, game and fish dept (called in our state) or what ever it may be called in your state is typically who will collar them. We have a few deer with collars, bighorn sheep, elk and trying to get a mountain lion or two with collars.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

aerochris said:


> Yes. Tight collar. how do they end up with collars anyway??


can't you tell??? it was born with it on,,, thats why it's so tight...

seriously, I think the collar fairy puts them on after the make through 2 gun seasons


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

First some of my birds, Then "twister"


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

The date on "twister" is wrong, that was Oct.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

This was done in Pennsylvania by the Game commission for their deer research. Most of it was done through Penn State University. Fawn mortality and deer movement. They would come around with a antenna and record where the deer was. We drove them nuts because we would not shoot any of them. you were aloud to harvest a deer with a collar and then you had to call a number and they would pick up the collar.


----------



## ranger_49 (May 22, 2010)

My backyard in the middle of the city


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

They did put the collars looser on the bucks.

* 









*


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

hedp said:


> What happened to the escapee?


It was killed about 2 days after the pic was taken(that's what the DNR officer I talked to about it told me). They are considered livestock(for lack of a better word)...like a cow or a pig. You need the owner's permission to shoot it. They had been trying to catch it for a couple of weeks with no luck. So the owner gave another person permission to shoot it. That all took place before I knew I had the pic...I checked the cam about 2 weeks after the pic was taken. The weird part is my buddy was hunting a stand less than 75yds away and could see this area. He shot a buck that morning 1/2 hour before the pic was taken and was actually tracking /gutting the deer when the pic was taken...less than 100yds away on the other side of the creek. He never saw this one. Also I had stand about 5 yds right behind the cam.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Oct 31, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

CaptPete said:


> It was killed about 2 days after the pic was taken(that's what the DNR officer I talked to about it told me). They are considered livestock(for lack of a better word)...like a cow or a pig. You need the owner's permission to shoot it. They had been trying to catch it for a couple of weeks with no luck. So the owner gave another person permission to shoot it. That all took place before I knew I had the pic...I checked the cam about 2 weeks after the pic was taken. The weird part is my buddy was hunting a stand less than 75yds away and could see this area. He shot a buck that morning 1/2 hour before the pic was taken and was actually tracking /gutting the deer when the pic was taken...less than 100yds away on the other side of the creek. He never saw this one. Also I had stand about 5 yds right behind the cam.




So then was it eaten or turned over to the owner?


----------



## bbeltram (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ejay (Dec 16, 2011)

I love going through this thread looking at all of the updates. Some very cool wildlife photos for sure. Keep it up guys


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

Where did I loose it at..

*


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Havent been home in over a month and cant wait to check my camera!!! Should be home in early February!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

buckshot164 said:


> Where did I loose it at..
> 
> *


lol wow.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Some amazing pics. mn5503 those pics are amazing.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bear eating a Acorn Rage Drop n Block like its a sandwich.


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Ill play:

Geese with babies:








A different kind of "deere":








Rabbit vs buck:








Token close-up:








Yet another "deere":








Daytime 'yote:


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

some awesome pictures!


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

What's this thing?????












Honest Mister, I wasn't going to eat any of this!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

A drop-tine from 09', I called him Firecracker,..have never seen him since.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Since its almost Turkey season, here are a few birds,..and a kill pic with nearly 2" spurs! Thats a 3" 12ga shell


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Pretty Cool pic, notice the 2 bucks sparring in the background.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The twins,..


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

hedp said:


> So then was it eaten or turned over to the owner?


I don't know what happen with it...the DNR officer never said.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

* 








*


----------



## Flintdiver (Oct 7, 2010)

Doezilla - pics are 2 years apart. Same doe. I have plenty of pics of her, and almost got the bow drawn back on her. It took her 20 mins. to work her way to me ,a distance of only about 80 yards. She was real cautious. She's still out there.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

good stuff guys!!! Keep em coming.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

im gettin Turkey Fever!! it is right around the corner!


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

would have been cooler if he was a 10 point but still cool. I have one where he gets even closer but i cant load it


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Here ya go.
















I think the coyote is my best pic. Suitable for framing.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

This guy had to travel 300 yards for this nut.


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

See if you can find a least 10.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

i counted 11 scraghorn unless thats a knot in the tree above the other squirrel in the tree


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Here kitty kitty


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Old Fields said:


> i counted 11 scraghorn unless thats a knot in the tree above the other squirrel in the tree


Those are both knots, you must be missing one. Look close.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

is there one on the feeder


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, one on the feeder.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> This guy had to travel 300 yards for this nut.


Thats nothing, I've travled WAY further than that for one! lol


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Thats nothing, I've travled WAY further than that for one! lol


lmao


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Im finally goin home to check out the camera and its been a month, should have some good stuff. I havent seen a post in a while. Lets try to keep it going


----------



## Michigander2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

How do ya post a pic. Its Not a trail cam pic But One i took of a small buck My brother shot a few years ago .


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Couple of ones I got in 2010. The date is wrong. These were taken in mid to late October. I actually got the pic of the fawn feeding off of the mom on 3 separate pics.


----------



## lenoxp (Feb 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pictures posted.


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Deer cam pics*

Here are some of mine. First one is a hornless buck. We have a few of them running around. From the looks of his neck it looks like he has been giving the trees hell. Second pic is just showing a stump that we put rice bran on. We do this to try to keep the hogs from getting it. Third pic shows shows it doesn't always work, first time I have seen one do this.


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

(Still got his antlers)


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Diamond IceMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Fattest deer ive seen


----------



## Diamond IceMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Racoons and deer always make a good mix


----------



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yotes in the backyard.


----------



## tuckr (May 31, 2005)

GOt this 4 years ago, first trail cam pictures ever, not bad!!!


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

King of k that all that doe is doing, is Heers your sign!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

tuckr said:


> View attachment 1287735
> 
> 
> GOt this 4 years ago, first trail cam pictures ever, not bad!!!


Not bad for your first picture!


----------



## tuckr (May 31, 2005)

yeah thought it was kinda neat!!


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

pretty cool stuff here


----------



## jsnole (Dec 19, 2011)

Really liked the piglets in the pictures and the raccoon being chased was very cool!


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Volatile (May 11, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Turkeys, turkeys and more turkeys.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?exnqlc


----------



## hdtmed (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

hdtmed said:


> View attachment 1340744


HAHAHA, its that bucks lucky day!!! :wink:


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?liiqvp


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

A few for your viewing enjoyment:

Deer in teepee








Young bucks fighting








Flying deer








Bachelor group








Sexy salt block








Hen and poults #1








Hen and poults #2








Raccoon family








Hen drying off








Hen and poults #3


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Apple included, all ready for the BBQ pit


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very cool pics


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

This my favorite personally so far, actually my fathers pic. He's in the tree on the right.










We are in two different phases of hunting, he passed on this buck. I would have have missed and fallen out of the stand, no necessarily in that order.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Video


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## NYbuck50 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bigfoot?




50bowhunter said:


>


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

2robinhood said:


>


not to often I just bust out laughing at much on the net but this did it! whos the DH in the back round? haaaaa


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Thats nothing, I've travled WAY further than that for one! lol


lmao x2


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## purcels1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are a couple of cool videos



Long deer









And not sure what to make of this...Public ground, I wont be back to...


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

purcels1 said:


> here are a couple of cool videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!!!!!!!


----------



## purcels1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yea... if you are from schuylkill county, pa and have an odd uncle, you may want to look closer to see if know recognize him..


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah that is just creepy!


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

12 point said:


> Can I have some privacy please....


Looks like he was feelin' kinda horny


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

On of the coolest pics i have gotten


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bambi and Thumper








Hiding from the Predator (Be very very quiet, hes hunting wabbits)


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

a couple


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

couple more


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

last few


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome pictures


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

scraghorn said:


> Here ya go.


Is it me or is it rare to have a buck with no "horns" breeding a doe?

Is that date/time right?

Unless thats a button with his sis...:embara:


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

A couple of my own.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

And a few more


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

And a few more


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## mtvdklr (Apr 21, 2012)

Switchback is that a owl on a turkey or multiple owls

"If you run you'll only die tired! "


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's one


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

what the H ^^^


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

rccordrey said:


> View attachment 1371453
> Here's one


What is that thing doing!!!


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> What is that thing doing!!!


Could it be thinking that the camera is mounted upside down, and just wanted to get a good pic to send home to Mum.


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

A few pictures from Wisconsin.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Uhh I think I just threw up in my mouth! Ewwwwwwwwwww!



purcels1 said:


> Here are a couple of cool videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

thats uh ... yea I would not be going back there either. trying to figure out man or woman. I see the top part woman. But arms, Legs, and head makes me think man. Weird stuff happens on public land


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

heer is a cool one i got, wonder if the yote gave the possum any greef.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Just put my cameras up on the 1st of june. Got a late start on it.

Got this buck coming through a couple of different days.








Fawn trailin' momma.








Woodpecker pecking at my new camera. Yes it put a couple of holes in it on the sensor. Still seems to work though as it took pictures in the days after this happened.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*cool pics*

pics


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pics everone!


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

I have cattle out in my hunting area. They like being filmed.....


----------



## fraz23 (Aug 7, 2009)

flying squirrel...off one of my buddies trail cam


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

My camera caught my brother doing what I call "The Big Buck Dance"!








We all got a good laugh!!!


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is a pic of a buck we named the Mop Head buck. Only pic we have and never saw him again. Got tangled up in the remnants of a round hale bale twine.


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt89 (Jul 23, 2012)

First pic is of him just a few minutes before I shot him


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

My personal live decoy Jane. She hangs around my favorite stand. She will not run off. I can get within 15 feet of her some times. She is a true chow hound with an affinity for rice bran mixed with sweet feed.


----------



## levih (Jul 25, 2012)

subscribed. great thread


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Deja Vu said:


> My personal live decoy Jane. She hangs around my favorite stand. She will not run off. I can get within 15 feet of her some times. She is a true chow hound with an affinity for rice bran mixed with sweet feed.


Is that you in the background?


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

ArmedBarrister said:


> Is that you in the background?


Yeah. My buddies wanted proof. So I lined her up and bingo.


----------

